# bbs rk 001 and 017 ???



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

the bbs site lists bbs rk 001 and rk 017. anyone know the diff between the 2. both of them says that they are for the 3er but does not list the diff except for price. :dunno: gary?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

HW said:


> the bbs site lists bbs rk 001 and rk 017. anyone know the diff between the 2. both of them says that they are for the 3er but does not list the diff except for price. :dunno: gary?


FWIW, I have the 017's on my car. 17x8, standard silver, with the 5 holes needed for the BMW alignment machine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

HW said:


> the bbs site lists bbs rk 001 and rk 017. anyone know the diff between the 2. both of them says that they are for the 3er but does not list the diff except for price. :dunno: gary?


We list the 017 as the correct one. 17X8 5-120 BMW ET40

I think the older 001 might have been a 35offset wheel.

Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> We list the 017 as the correct one. 17X8 5-120 BMW ET40
> 
> I think the older 001 might have been a 35offset wheel.
> 
> Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


thanks gary :thumbup: strangely, the 001 are listed in the bbs site as more expensive. :dunno: does this mean that the 017 have a 40mm offset whereas the 001 have a 35mm offset plus some other differences? :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Sorry, I have no other info other than the above post...


----------

